# what paint brushes to use



## chrism

I am taking in the Bob Ross wet on wet style of painting and need some equipment. I know I can buy Bob's line of products and will for the majority of the supplies that I need but I find that 25 bucks or so for a 2 inch or 1 inch brush is kind of expensive. 
I know that his brush line uses natural hog hair but I was wondering if I have to buy natural hair brushes to get the same effect as him, or if I can use a synthetic brush instead. I know synthetic brushes are cheaper than natural hair but you guys are more experienced than me and know more about equipment.
What are your thoughts on the natural hair vs. synthetic hair brushes?


----------



## ncartco

china bristle brushes, which are made from natural pig hair.


----------



## ncartco

We used the *Sable* (Mink) , *Squirrel , **Hog because they are soft *holds loads of oil but has a great spring making......


----------



## Jewel Carina

Hi, I use oil paints. You can use any brand but i mostly use the bob ross brand paints. I have a mix of brushes. Bob ross and master's touch. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## daniellemorrison

At this time there are many types of branded brush in the market but i use utrecht series brushes, this series all brushes is very soft and smooth.


----------



## daniellemorrison

i think *sable brush is better*


----------



## pencils

last time I checked...sable brushes were very expensive....the posted wants a cheaper alternative.


----------



## Billycamryn

*Brushes*

I have purchased Bob ross products from Jerry's Artarama
I have been using the Pro stroke and what I looked for was not a cheap brush as the experience is bad but rather a good brush at a lower cost. I would start there. 
These have worked very well for me and the reviews are great (why I tried them)

here is the link for reference: http://www.jerrysartarama.com/discount-art-supplies/brushes-and-palette-knives/oil-and-acrylic-brushes/creative-mark-oil-and-acrylic-brushes/pro-stroke-premium-white-bristle-brushes-and-sets/pro-stroke-premium-white-bristle-brushes.htm 

hopes this helps and good luck!


----------



## shahina456

I suggest buying brushes with lifetime warranties on them. I learned this money saver from my brother who is a carpenter. At first the brushes may be real expensive, but in the long run you'll save a lot of money. But if you plan to paint with oils just a few times, then the cheaper brushes will do. The best types of brushes for oil are bristle, sable for oils, and synthetic brushes. A palette knife is a painting tool you should buy too. It isn't absolutely necessary, but it makes mixing colors easier.


----------

